# Outdoor Enclosure - Pressure Treated Landscaping Timbers



## dmward1978 (May 13, 2010)

I am planning on building an outdoor enclosure that is approximately 20' x 15'. My plan is to section of an area of my backyard and use 4 or five runs of 3x5 landscaping timbers. The only ones that Home Depot has are pressure treated. These are the same ones used for building planters and features in gardens.

I am building this for a pair of Redfoots I will be getting from Terry K. soon. 

Does anyone know if the Pressure Treated wood is bad for the torts? I know they wouldn't be eating off of it or anything I just don't want any issues. 

I live in Northern Virginia where it stays pretty warm and humid during the summer so they will be out there most of the summer. 

Also with an enclosure that big how can i "predator proof" it???

Thanks for the help ya'll!!!


----------



## GBtortoises (May 13, 2010)

My outdoor enclosures are all built from pressure treated plywood, most of the enclosures have housed tortoises for 20+ years with absolutely no ill effects. Pressure treated wood is perfectly safe around animals unless you are mixing it with species that could likely chew on and ingest it such as horses, goats and similar animals.

Because of the dimensions it is a bit more difficult to build predator proof screen tops but not out of the question. Below is an idea that I gave someone else who was building an enclosure of similar dimensions:


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 13, 2010)

I have used landscape timbers for my box turtles and I have seen and heard from others that have used them before that they are perfectly fine. On a previous post I asked the same question about predator proofing large enclosures. I have been told that if it is a large enclosure ,like your situation, and it is difficult to put a top on it that it is not always necessary. Instead just lock your RFs in their house during the night; as most predators scavenge at night.
I hope this helps you with your delima.

John


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 13, 2010)

I've almost always used Pressure Treated Landscaping Timbers for tortoise enclosures and never a problem w/ 'em...pretty versatile build material, actually. And really pretty reasonably priced, too.


----------



## dmward1978 (May 14, 2010)

cool thanks for all the replies. I am only needing to section off 1 side. I have a huge mulch bed in my backyard. i am going to use 1/3 of it under the oak tree to make them their home.


----------

